# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Bouton Quitter ?

## jamalmoundir

salut ,
j'ai une fenetre principale ,on peut lancer a partir de celle ci d'autres fenetres ,mon probleme est que je veux utiliser un bouton quitter pour quitter juste la fentre en avant plan sans fermer la fentre principale ,j'ai essay dispose() mais apparament ca marche pas. 
je sais que c'est une question conne mais j'arrive pas  trouver la solution ,merci.

----------


## Nasky

Je crois que dispose() devrait marcher pourtant. Au pire, tu peux les cacher avec hide() mais a ne libre pas les ressources.
Montre ton code pour voir ce qui ne va pas. Il faut dire de ne pas quitter l'application au fait.


```
 taFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
```

Nas'

----------


## jamalmoundir

moi j'ecris directement 


```

```

je devrais pas je crois ?

----------


## lamachine15

est-ce que un :

setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
setVisible(false);

marcherait il pas ?

----------


## iohack

> est-ce que un :
> 
> setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
> setVisible(false);
> 
> marcherait il pas ?


Non, la premire ligne suffit, tu la mets dans le constructeur de ta fenetre, si tu lui mets aussi un setvisible(false), ta fenetre va tre cre puis cache aussitot. Cette mthode sert  dfinir le comportement de la fenetre lorsque l'utilsateur tente de la fermer ( petite croix en haut de la fentre, alt-F4 ). Si tu souhaites fermer la fentre via, un bouton, il faut lui ajouter un listener et faire ceci dans la mthode actionPerformed :


```

```

----------


## jamalmoundir

merci les gars ,ca marche .

----------

